# tout terrain Single Trailer gesucht!!!!!!!!!



## fissenid (6. März 2018)

Hallo,

Ich suche einen gebrauchten Single Trailer im Raum Trier, Saarland , Luxemburg.
Wer jemanden kennt oder selber einen Trailer anbietet, bitte melden....

Danke


----------



## Skeletor23 (1. Juli 2018)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche einen gebrauchten Single Trailer im Raum Trier, Saarland , Luxemburg.
> Wer jemanden kennt oder selber einen Trailer anbietet, bitte melden....
> ...


Hi, hab demnächst einen abzugeben. In Saarbrücken. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (1. Juli 2018)

Danke. Leider zu spät. Bin bereits fündig geworden.....


----------

